# The Vanual



## DoctorApocalypse (Jun 11, 2016)

So I've been geeking out on this guy's camper van conversion build guide all day, it's one of the better builds I've seen and his guide is really well put together. It would also provide a good guideline for converting bigger vehicles like short and even full size buses...

You can find the guide at http://thevanual.com/ and here's a screen shot of the main page


----------



## nekesaurio (Jun 12, 2016)

big thanks!! my plans now include working a few months, get a van by the end of this year and start working on in so next summer it'd be ready to rumble!!


----------



## meatcomputer (Aug 14, 2016)

DoctorApocalypse said:


> So I've been geeking out on this guy's camper van conversion build guide all day, it's one of the better builds I've seen and his guide is really well put together. It would also provide a good guideline for converting bigger vehicles like short and even full size buses...
> 
> You can find the guide at http://thevanual.com/ and here's a screen shot of the main page
> View attachment 30895



This manual really fucked with me. Mostly because of how perfectionist and perfect it is. I wish it had a bit of grit. But as a result when I was making my van I felt like I was competing with this guy. He said it took him 14 days to do his floor and my mind would be like
"Buuuullllllshiiiiit, im going to do it in 2, fuck this guy." 
And I ended up doing it in two days at a great sacrifice to my mental and physical health. 
Granteed I was crashing on couches as I did the van build but I do wish I hadn't frantically been trying to race this guide.


----------

